# Netbook für Schule / Atom Proz. 64-Bit fähig ?



## lemon (2. März 2010)

*Netbook für Schule / Atom Proz. 64-Bit fähig ?*

Hey Jungs,

wollte mal fragen, ob ich mit dem Lenovo S-12 (2GB Version) einen guten Fang mache, wenn ich es hauptsächlich für Schule und Media nutzen würde.
Bei Spielen habe ich nur an CS 1.6 gedacht (was doch eig. dort laufen müsste, oder ?).
Außerdem bin ich am überlegen ob ich dann Windows 7 statt XP installieren soll, und wenn ja kann ich dann bei Se7en die 64-Bit Version nehmen ?
Was wäre denn schneller XP oder Se7en ?

Dank´ euch

lg lemon


----------



## Pixelplanet (2. März 2010)

*AW: Netbook für Schule / Atom Proz. 64-Bit fähig ?*

ob 64 oder 32bit würde ich von der ram größer abhängig machen

ich gehe mal davon aus es hat 2Gb ram ?

dann rbauchst du keiene 64bit


----------



## kress (2. März 2010)

*AW: Netbook für Schule / Atom Proz. 64-Bit fähig ?*

Das hat nix mit Ram zu tun.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/46013-atom-64-bit.html
Hier wurd das schon mal diskutiert, und es wurd drauf hingewießen, das der Atom 200er nicht 64bit fähig ist, der 230er und der 330er hingegen schon.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. März 2010)

*AW: Netbook für Schule / Atom Proz. 64-Bit fähig ?*



lemon3007 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> wollte mal fragen, ob ich mit dem Lenovo S-12 (2GB Version) einen guten Fang mache, wenn ich es hauptsächlich für Schule und Media nutzen würde.



Wenn du die Version mit der Nvidia Grafikkarte bekommst statt der Intel / Via, dann ja.



lemon3007 schrieb:


> Bei Spielen habe ich nur an CS 1.6 gedacht (was doch eig. dort laufen müsste, oder ?).



Wenns die Nvidia-Grafik hat ja, dann kannst du sogar WOW oder COD4 daddeln. 



lemon3007 schrieb:


> Außerdem bin ich am überlegen ob ich dann Windows 7 statt XP installieren soll, und wenn ja kann ich dann bei Se7en die 64-Bit Version nehmen ?
> Was wäre denn schneller XP oder Se7en ?
> 
> Dank´ euch
> ...



Windows XP ist schneller. Und das deutlich. Bei Win7 kämpft die CPU. 

BTW, 64Bit unterstützt die CPU nicht. 


Gruß


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (2. März 2010)

*AW: Netbook für Schule / Atom Proz. 64-Bit fähig ?*

Mein Madame hat seit 2 Wochen nen "Asus EeePC 1105irgendwas" glaub ich.
Hübsches Teil mit relativ grossen Bildschirm und HDready Auflösung.

Das Teil kam mit 2GB Ram und WIN7 32bit daher und ich muss sagen das die Performance grauenhaft ist.
Habe die ganze Zusatzsoftware runtergeschmissen und nur das nötigste laufen aber sobald das "Vodafone-UMTS-Programm" läuft und man surft fällt die CPUauslastung selten unter 60%, liegt meist bei 80% oder Anschlag ....
Durch 20% Übertaktung und deaktivieren aller Stromsparmechanismen lässt es sich grad so Aushalten, allerdings ist dann der Akku in 4std. down und nich erst in 9std. wies draufsteht.

Also, Win7 ist auf nen AtomEinkerner nicht zu empfehlen.
Wie es mit XP läuft weiss ich (noch) nicht ....


----------



## lemon (2. März 2010)

*AW: Netbook für Schule / Atom Proz. 64-Bit fähig ?*

Also, dass auf dem Netbook mit Intel-Grafik kein 1.6 laufen soll, kann ich mir iwie net vorstellen.
Naja also wenn ich die Version mit NieVieder-Grafik nehme, dann soll ich sogar CoD4 spielen können ?
Naja. Mal schauen aber danke schonmal für die Antworten.
Achja, hat mal jemand Benchmarks von der ION-Graka ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. März 2010)

*AW: Netbook für Schule / Atom Proz. 64-Bit fähig ?*

Mein Samsung Netbook mit Intel GMA950 schafft CS 1.6 nicht flüssig (mit 30 fps vllt). Allerdings läuft Gothic 1 flüssig ;D 

Laut einem Testbericht über das Lenovo soll COD4 zumindenst auf minimal settings flüssig laufen. Bestätigen kann ich dies natürlich nicht (hab ja kein ION Netbook). 

Gruß


----------



## P37E (6. März 2010)

*AW: Netbook für Schule / Atom Proz. 64-Bit fähig ?*

brauchst du denn unbeding 64 bit?


----------



## Pixelplanet (8. März 2010)

*AW: Netbook für Schule / Atom Proz. 64-Bit fähig ?*



kress schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit Ram zu tun.



wenn die wahl ob 64 oder 32 bit os nichts mit der ram größe zu tun hat benutzt du vermutlich auch 12gb ram mit nem 32bnit system ?


----------



## kress (8. März 2010)

*AW: Netbook für Schule / Atom Proz. 64-Bit fähig ?*

....es hat nichts mit Ram zu tun, wenn es um die Prozessorkompatibilität geht....


----------



## Azrael_SEt (8. März 2010)

*AW: Netbook für Schule / Atom Proz. 64-Bit fähig ?*



lemon3007 schrieb:


> Also, dass auf dem Netbook mit Intel-Grafik kein 1.6 laufen soll, kann ich mir iwie net vorstellen.
> Naja also wenn ich die Version mit NieVieder-Grafik nehme, dann soll ich sogar CoD4 spielen können ?
> Naja. Mal schauen aber danke schonmal für die Antworten.
> Achja, hat mal jemand Benchmarks von der ION-Graka ?


 
CoD 4 flüssig auf nem Singlecore? Wo habt ihr den Mist denn her? Da steht nicht umsonst Dualcore auf der Verpackung bei Minimum.....

Netbook und zocken sollten sich eigentlich schon von vornherein ausschließen!


Nimm lieber nen Subnotebook von HP mit externem DVD-Brenner (wird mitgeliefert) und nem ULV Prozessor (ulatr-low-voltage), da hält der Akku auch 4-5 Std. und du hast ne ordentliche Graka + Dualcore. Die haben genau die richtige Größe und sind super leicht.

http://www.hoh.de/default.aspx?CF=p...CT=730&tduid=71b389d9eb69877973c46f5c58290d78

Kostet sicherlich was mehr wie ein ION Netbook, aber leider gibt es ja noch keine Atom-Dualcores für Netbooks (wird es wegen der Hitzeentwicklung erst mit den neuen Atom-Modellen geben).
Und die Leistung reicht bei dem wirklich für CS und CoD (bei WoW wird er explodieren, also Hände weg  )


----------



## Driftking007 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Netbook für Schule / Atom Proz. 64-Bit fähig ?*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...tbook-mit-dual-core-und-ion2.html#post1610277

Und wehe hier verbreitet noch einer das gerücht, dass man nicht aufm Netbook nicht zocken könnte (naja mit 12,1" ist das 1201N ja eigendlich schon ein subnotebook)
Und die akkulaufzeit beträgt 4,5 stunden ...


----------

